

No Records for me, yours? - roh26it
http://www.youhavedownloaded.com/

======
sp332
At the bottom of the page: _Don't take it seriously_

And the "Scare your friends" link at the top goes to a widget, _it does not
log any of their information... but they don’t have to know that._
<http://www.youhavedownloaded.com/widgets>

------
roh26it
Good joke. (I too don't want the army of torrent lovers onto me..)

